# Is colored glass safe?



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been wondering this for a while, now. Is colored glass as safe and inert as clear glass?

All I've been able to find is this link: Colored Glass Chemistry

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My understanding is that the colors stay inside the glass, and have virtually no way of leaching into foods or beverages stored in the glass. Glass is an inert, non-reactive material, and the colors don't leach out into foods.

If this was the case, then older colored glass items would be faded, and it would be worse in the areas that are more likely to touch liquids (such as the bottom of glasses more than the tops.) I've seen old glass in thrift stores, and there's no fading like this at all. Painted glass has had paint chipped off, but blue or amber glass stays consistently blue or amber.


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a good point. Hmm....


----------

